# POLL: If you sold an Oberon Kindle cover on KB, how much did you get for it?



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I am wondering how well a used Oberon Kindle cover holds its value.... I myself put a K1 Celtic Hounds in wine up for sale for $40 (after my husband broke his Kindle) and it was snatched up less than a minute after I put it on the board. I'm sure I could have sold it for more, but I wanted it gone quickly.

So, let us know approximately what price you got for it, and what you sold it for, as well as how long it took you to sell it.

I don't think the prices on the covers have changed since they started making them...

A K1/K2 cover is $75.
A DX cover is $118.

*Last question: Did you get your asking price?*


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I sold my K2 Hokusai Wave here. Sold for $50 and I was happy with that.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

This should be interesting because I know some go out of print or have custom color combinations you can't normally get.  I imagine those could sell well over asking price.


----------



## Reyn (Feb 10, 2009)

I won't vote but I purchased a fern dragonfly pond k1 cover for $55.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

I think buyers who got them used should vote too.  We're not liable to get a really big group of numbers so the more the better I say.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Scheherazade said:


> I think buyers who got them used should vote too. We're not liable to get a really big group of numbers so the more the better I say.


Then we could potentially have two people voting on the same cover, which will skew the results. If this poll doesn't attract a lot of voters, we can make a different poll for purchasers.


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

I did not vote
I traded a cover no funds exchanged

sylvia


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

pidgeon92 said:


> Then we could potentially have two people voting on the same cover, which will skew the results. If this poll doesn't attract a lot of voters, we can make a different poll for purchasers.


Doh! I didn't think of that ><


----------



## Tana928 (Jul 12, 2009)

I didn't vote either because I currently have a Oberon cover for sale but haven't had any takers yet.  I'm asking $60


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I've sold a couple of them for $60-65.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

ak rain said:


> I did not vote
> I traded a cover no funds exchanged
> 
> sylvia


I was about to post the same thing.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> I've sold a couple of them for $60-65.


Start voting, sister!

You can have multiple votes in this poll.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Nope, it's only letting me vote once. Maybe you need to whip out your super mod powers and fiddle with it a bit.

And this is for the Oberons right? Not all the others I have bought and hawked sold here.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> Nope, it's only letting me vote once. Maybe you need to whip out your super mod powers and fiddle with it a bit.
> 
> And this is for the Oberons right? Not all the others I have bought and hawked sold here.


All fixed! Oberons, only, please!


----------



## libros_lego (Mar 24, 2009)

I'm trying to sell my K2 fern forest for $65.


----------



## GreenThumb (Mar 29, 2009)

I sold one on eBay when it didn't get any offers here.  I think it went for $61.


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

I didn't vote , I bought a used Oberon here on the boards for a K2 for $60 .

I don't need another Oberon , but if I did I think I would just spend the extra $15 and buy new.


----------



## *Flower* (Mar 2, 2009)

I purchased a purple ROH for $55 and I saved about $25 by buying it here.
It's in great shape, and I'm happy that my seller wanted to part with it!

I added the cost of Oberon shipping to the total to get the true savings........

(I forgot to say that I didn't vote because I was a purchaser)


----------



## ladyknight33 (Feb 2, 2009)

I didn't vote but I purchased a used K2 for $60 including shipping.


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

I can't vote as I've only purchased Oberon on KB...I haven't yet sold anything, but the one I purchased is no longer available in the same color, so I'm thrilled...I bought it for $65 including shipping and the little charm.  Couldn't be happier...I've let others I've seen for sale for that much go though.  It depends whether it is currently available new to me or not.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Just a thought, but I think the poll should be "who has bought or sold" an Oberon from other than the website.  Seems there are more buyers than sellers here.


----------



## BoekWurminSA (Jul 26, 2009)

Where is this board you speak of?  I  would love to buy a second Oberon cover for TIZY


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

BoekWurminSA said:


> Where is this board you speak of? I would love to buy a second Oberon cover for TIZY


It is our Buy, Sell, Trade, and Barter board...

Right now I see five different Oberon covers for sale.


----------

